# Problem with phpmyadmin [SOLVED]

## MAST

Hello:

Since this night, I could login and use phpmyadmin perfectly. But after an emerge world (that upgrades phpmyadmin), when I load the index (login window) I obtain this messages:  

```

Notice: Undefined index: ThemePerServer in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/phpmyadmin/libraries/common.lib.php on line 342

Notice: Undefined index: ForceSLL in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/phpmyadmin/libraries/common.lib.php on line 1302

Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /var/www/localhost/htdocs/phpmyadmin/libraries/common.lib.php:342) in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/phpmyadmin/libraries/mcrypt.lib.php on line 21

Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /var/www/localhost/htdocs/phpmyadmin/libraries/common.lib.php:342) in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/phpmyadmin/libraries/auth/cookie.auth.lib.php on line 110

Notice: Undefined index: ThemePerServer in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/phpmyadmin/libraries/select_theme.lib.php on line 82

Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /var/www/localhost/htdocs/phpmyadmin/libraries/common.lib.php:342) in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/phpmyadmin/libraries/select_theme.lib.php on line 104
```

And the form to login, but when I put the username and password, I obtain a blank page with the same warnings. Line 342 of common.lib.php is:

```
// Allow different theme per server

$theme_cookie_name = 'pma_theme';

if ($GLOBALS['cfg']['ThemePerServer'] && isset($server)) {     <----------------------------------  342

    $theme_cookie_name .= '-' . $server;

}

//echo $theme_cookie_name;

// Theme Manager

if (!$cfg['ThemeManager'] || !isset($_COOKIE[$theme_cookie_name]) || empty($_COOKIE[$theme_cookie_name]$    $GLOBALS['theme'] = $cfg['ThemeDefault'];

    $ThemeDefaultOk = FALSE;

    if ($cfg['ThemePath']!='' && $cfg['ThemePath'] != FALSE) {

        $tmp_theme_mainpath = $cfg['ThemePath'];

```

My config.inc.php is the next:

```

<?php

/* $Id: config.inc.php,v 2.41 2004/09/23 10:10:37 rabus Exp $ */

// vim: expandtab sw=4 ts=4 sts=4:

/**

 * phpMyAdmin Configuration File

 *

 * All directives are explained in Documentation.html

 */

/**

 * Sets the php error reporting - Please do not change this line!

 */

if (!isset($old_error_reporting)) {

    error_reporting(E_ALL);

    @ini_set('display_errors', '1');

}

/**

 * Your phpMyAdmin url

 *

 * Complete the variable below with the full url ie

 *    http://www.your_web.net/path_to_your_phpMyAdmin_directory/

 *

 * It must contain characters that are valid for a URL, and the path is

 * case sensitive on some Web servers, for example Unix-based servers.

 *

 * In most cases you can leave this variable empty, as the correct value

 * will be detected automatically. However, we recommend that you do

 * test to see that the auto-detection code works in your system. A good

 * test is to browse a table, then edit a row and save it.  There will be

 * an error message if phpMyAdmin cannot auto-detect the correct value.

 *

 * If the auto-detection code does work properly, you can set to TRUE the

 * $cfg['PmaAbsoluteUri_DisableWarning'] variable below.

 */

$cfg['PmaAbsoluteUri'] = 'http://localhost/phpmyadmin';

//$cfg['PmaAbsoluteUri'] = 'http://127.0.0.1/phpmyadmin';

/**

 * Disable the default warning about $cfg['PmaAbsoluteUri'] not being set

 * You should use this if and ONLY if the PmaAbsoluteUri auto-detection

 * works perfectly.

 */

$cfg['PmaAbsoluteUri_DisableWarning'] = TRUE;

/**

 * Disable the default warning that is displayed on the DB Details Structure page if

 * any of the required Tables for the relationfeatures could not be found

 */

$cfg['PmaNoRelation_DisableWarning']  = FALSE;

/**

 * The 'cookie' auth_type uses blowfish algorithm to encrypt the password. If

 * at least one server configuration uses 'cookie' auth_type, enter here a

 * passphrase that will be used by blowfish.

 */

$cfg['blowfish_secret'] = 'xxxxxxx';

/**

 * Server(s) configuration

 */

$i = 0;

// The $cfg['Servers'] array starts with $cfg['Servers'][1].  Do not use $cfg['Servers'][0].

// You can disable a server config entry by setting host to ''.

$i++;

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['host']          = 'localhost'; // MySQL hostname or IP address

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['port']          = '';          // MySQL port - leave blank for default port

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['socket']        = '';          // Path to the socket - leave blank for default socket

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['connect_type']  = 'tcp';       // How to connect to MySQL server ('tcp' or 'socket')

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['extension']     = 'mysql';     // The php MySQL extension to use ('mysql' or 'mysqli')

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['compress']      = FALSE;       // Use compressed protocol for the MySQL connection

                                                    // (requires PHP >= 4.3.0)

//$cfg['Servers'][$i]['controluser']   = 'pma';       // MySQL control user settings

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['controluser']   = '';       // MySQL control user settings

                                                    // (this user must have read-only

//$cfg['Servers'][$i]['controlpass']   = '************';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['controlpass']   = '';

                                                    // access to the "mysql/user"

                                                    // and "mysql/db" tables).

                                                    // The controluser is also

                                                    // used for all relational

                                                    // features (pmadb)

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['auth_type']     = 'cookie';      // Authentication method (config, http or cookie based)?

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['user']          = '';      // MySQL user

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['password']      = '';          // MySQL password (only needed

                                                    // with 'config' auth_type)

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['only_db']       = '';          // If set to a db-name, only

                                                    // this db is displayed in left frame

                                                    // It may also be an array of db-names, where sorting order is relevant.

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['verbose']       = '';          // Verbose name for this host - leave blank to show the hostname

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['pmadb']         = 'pmadb';     // Database used for Relation, Bookmark and PDF Features

                                                    // (see scripts/create_tables.sql)

                                                    //   - leave blank for no support

                                                    //     DEFAULT: 'phpmyadmin'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['bookmarktable'] = 'PMA_bookmark';

                                                    // Bookmark table

                                                    //   - leave blank for no bookmark support

                                                    //     DEFAULT: 'pma_bookmark'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['relation']      = 'PMA_relation';

                                                    // table to describe the relation between links (see doc)

                                                    //   - leave blank for no relation-links support

                                                    //     DEFAULT: 'pma_relation'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['table_info']    = 'PMA_table_info';

                                                    // table to describe the display fields

                                                    //   - leave blank for no display fields support

                                                    //     DEFAULT: 'pma_table_info'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['table_coords']  = 'PMA_table_coords';

                                                    // table to describe the tables position for the PDF schema

                                                    //   - leave blank for no PDF schema support

                                                    //     DEFAULT: 'pma_table_coords'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['pdf_pages']     = 'PMA_pdf_pages';

                                                    // table to describe pages of relationpdf

                                                    //   - leave blank if you don't want to use this

                                                    //     DEFAULT: 'pma_pdf_pages'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['column_info']   = 'PMA_column_info';

                                                    // table to store column information

                                                    //   - leave blank for no column comments/mime types

                                                    //     DEFAULT: 'pma_column_info'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['history']       = 'PMA_history';

                                                    // table to store SQL history

                                                    //   - leave blank for no SQL query history

                                                    //     DEFAULT: 'pma_history'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['verbose_check'] = TRUE;        // set to FALSE if you know that your pma_* tables

                                                    // are up to date. This prevents compatibility

                                                    // checks and thereby increases performance.

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['AllowDeny']['order']           // Host authentication order, leave blank to not use

                                     = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['AllowDeny']['rules']           // Host authentication rules, leave blank for defaults

                                     = array();

$i++;

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['host']            = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['port']            = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['socket']          = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['connect_type']    = 'tcp';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['extension']       = 'mysql';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['compress']        = FALSE;

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['controluser']     = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['controlpass']     = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['auth_type']       = 'config';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['user']            = 'root';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['password']        = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['only_db']         = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['verbose']         = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['pmadb']           = ''; // 'phpmyadmin' - see scripts/create_tables.sql

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['bookmarktable']   = ''; // 'pma_bookmark'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['relation']        = ''; // 'pma_relation'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['table_info']      = ''; // 'pma_table_info'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['table_coords']    = ''; // 'pma_table_coords'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['pdf_pages']       = ''; // 'pma_pdf_pages'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['column_info']     = ''; // 'pma_column_info'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['history']         = ''; // 'pma_history'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['verbose_check']   = TRUE;

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['AllowDeny']['order']

                                       = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['AllowDeny']['rules']

                                       = array();

$i++;

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['host']            = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['port']            = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['socket']          = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['connect_type']    = 'tcp';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['extension']       = 'mysql';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['compress']        = FALSE;

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['controluser']     = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['controlpass']     = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['auth_type']       = 'config';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['user']            = 'root';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['password']        = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['only_db']         = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['verbose']         = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['pmadb']           = ''; // 'phpmyadmin' - see scripts/create_tables.sql

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['bookmarktable']   = ''; // 'pma_bookmark'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['relation']        = ''; // 'pma_relation'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['table_info']      = ''; // 'pma_table_info'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['table_coords']    = ''; // 'pma_table_coords'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['pdf_pages']       = ''; // 'pma_pdf_pages'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['column_info']     = ''; // 'pma_column_info'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['history']         = ''; // 'pma_history'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['verbose_check']   = TRUE;

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['AllowDeny']['order']

                                       = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['AllowDeny']['rules']

                                       = array();

// If you have more than one server configured, you can set $cfg['ServerDefault']

// to any one of them to autoconnect to that server when phpMyAdmin is started,

// or set it to 0 to be given a list of servers without logging in

// If you have only one server configured, $cfg['ServerDefault'] *MUST* be

// set to that server.

$cfg['ServerDefault'] = 1;              // Default server (0 = no default server)

$cfg['Server']        = '';

unset($cfg['Servers'][0]);

/**

 * Other core phpMyAdmin settings

 */

$cfg['OBGzip']                  = 'auto'; // use GZIP output buffering if possible (TRUE|FALSE|'auto')

$cfg['PersistentConnections']   = FALSE;  // use persistent connections to MySQL database

$cfg['ExecTimeLimit']           = 300;    // maximum execution time in seconds (0 for no limit)

$cfg['SkipLockedTables']        = FALSE;  // mark used tables, make possible to show

                                          // locked tables (since MySQL 3.23.30)

$cfg['ShowSQL']                 = TRUE;   // show SQL queries as run

$cfg['AllowUserDropDatabase']   = FALSE;  // show a 'Drop database' link to normal users

$cfg['Confirm']                 = TRUE;   // confirm 'DROP TABLE' & 'DROP DATABASE'

$cfg['LoginCookieRecall']       = TRUE;   // recall previous login in cookie auth. mode or not

$cfg['LoginCookieValidity']     = 1800;   // validity of cookie login (in seconds)

$cfg['UseDbSearch']             = TRUE;   // whether to enable the "database search" feature

                                          // or not

$cfg['IgnoreMultiSubmitErrors'] = FALSE;  // if set to true, PMA continues computing multiple-statement queries

                                          // even if one of the queries failed

$cfg['VerboseMultiSubmit']      = TRUE;   // if set to true, PMA will show the affected rows of EACH statement on

                                          // multiple-statement queries. See the read_dump.php file for hardcoded

                                          // defaults on how many queries a statement may contain!

$cfg['AllowArbitraryServer']    = FALSE;  // allow login to any user entered server in cookie based auth

// Left frame setup

$cfg['LeftFrameLight']        = TRUE;    // use a select-based menu and display only the

                                         // current tables in the left frame.

$cfg['LeftFrameTableSeparator']= '__';   // Which string will be used to generate table prefixes

                                         // to split/nest tables into multiple categories

$cfg['LeftFrameTableLevel']   = '1';     // How many sublevels should be displayed when splitting

                                         // up tables by the above Separator

$cfg['ShowTooltip']           = TRUE;    // display table comment as tooltip in left frame

$cfg['ShowTooltipAliasDB']    = FALSE;   // if ShowToolTip is enabled, this defines that table/db comments

$cfg['ShowTooltipAliasTB']    = FALSE;   // are shown (in the left menu and db_details_structure) instead of

                                         // table/db names. Setting ShowTooltipAliasTB to 'nested' will only

                                         // use the Aliases for nested descriptors, not the table itself.

$cfg['LeftDisplayLogo']       = TRUE;   // display logo at top of left frame

$cfg['LeftDisplayServers']    = FALSE;  // display server choice at top of left frame

$cfg['DisplayServersList']    = FALSE;  // server choice as links

// In the main frame, at startup...

$cfg['ShowStats']             = TRUE;   // allow to display statistics and space usage in

                                        // the pages about database details and table

                                        // properties

$cfg['ShowMysqlInfo']         = FALSE;  // whether to display the "MySQL runtime

$cfg['ShowMysqlVars']         = FALSE;  // information", "MySQL system variables", "PHP

$cfg['ShowPhpInfo']           = FALSE;  // information" and "change password" links for

$cfg['ShowChgPassword']       = FALSE;  // simple users or not

$cfg['SuggestDBName']         = TRUE;   // suggest a new DB name if possible (false = keep empty)

// In browse mode...

$cfg['ShowBlob']              = FALSE;  // display blob field contents

$cfg['NavigationBarIconic']   = TRUE;   // do not display text inside navigation bar buttons

$cfg['ShowAll']               = FALSE;  // allows to display all the rows

$cfg['MaxRows']               = 30;     // maximum number of rows to display

$cfg['Order']                 = 'ASC';  // default for 'ORDER BY' clause (valid

                                        // values are 'ASC', 'DESC' or 'SMART' -ie

                                        // descending order for fields of type

                                        // TIME, DATE, DATETIME & TIMESTAMP,

                                        // ascending order else-)

// In edit mode...

$cfg['ProtectBinary']         = 'blob'; // disallow editing of binary fields

                                        // valid values are:

                                        //   FALSE  allow editing

                                        //   'blob' allow editing except for BLOB fields

                                        //   'all'  disallow editing

$cfg['ShowFunctionFields']    = TRUE;   // Display the function fields in edit/insert mode

$cfg['CharEditing']           = 'input';

                                        // Which editor should be used for CHAR/VARCHAR fields:

                                        //  input - allows limiting of input length

                                        //  textarea - allows newlines in fields

$cfg['InsertRows']            = 2;      // How many rows can be inserted at one time

// For the export features...

$cfg['ZipDump']               = TRUE;   // Allow the use of zip/gzip/bzip

$cfg['GZipDump']              = TRUE;   // compression for

$cfg['BZipDump']              = TRUE;   // dump files

$cfg['CompressOnFly']         = TRUE;   // Will compress gzip/bzip2 exports on

                                        // fly without need for much memory.

                                        // If you encounter problems with

                                        // created gzip/bzip2 files disable

                                        // this feature.

// Tabs display settings

$cfg['LightTabs']             = FALSE;  // use graphically less intense menu tabs

$cfg['PropertiesIconic']      = TRUE;   // Use icons instead of text for the table display of a database (TRUE|FALSE|'both')

$cfg['PropertiesNumColumns']  = 1;      // How many columns should be used for table display of a database?

                                        // (a value larger than 1 results in some information being hidden)

$cfg['DefaultTabServer']      = 'main.php';

                                   // Possible values:

                                   // 'main.php' = the welcome page

                                   // (recommended for multiuser setups)

                                   // 'server_databases.php' = list of databases

                                   // 'server_status.php' = runtime information

                                   // 'server_variables.php' = MySQL server variables

                                   // 'server_privileges.php' = user management

                                   // 'server_processlist.php' = process list

$cfg['DefaultTabDatabase']    = 'db_details_structure.php';

                                   // Possible values:

                                   // 'db_details_structure.php' = tables list

                                   // 'db_details.php' = sql form

                                   // 'db_search.php' = search query

$cfg['DefaultTabTable']       = 'tbl_properties_structure.php';

                                   // Possible values:

                                   // 'tbl_properties_structure.php' = fields list

                                   // 'tbl_properties.php' = sql form

                                   // 'tbl_select.php = select page

                                   // 'tbl_change.php = insert row page

/**

 * Export defaults

 */

$cfg['Export']['format']                    = 'sql';  // sql/latex/excel/csv/xml/xls

$cfg['Export']['compression']               = 'none'; // none/zip/gzip/bzip2

$cfg['Export']['asfile']                    = FALSE;

$cfg['Export']['onserver']                  = FALSE;

$cfg['Export']['onserver_overwrite']        = FALSE;

$cfg['Export']['remember_file_template']    = TRUE;

$cfg['Export']['xls_columns']               = FALSE;

$cfg['Export']['xls_null']                  = 'NULL';

$cfg['Export']['csv_columns']               = FALSE;

$cfg['Export']['csv_null']                  = 'NULL';

$cfg['Export']['csv_separator']             = ';';

$cfg['Export']['csv_enclosed']              = '&quot;';

$cfg['Export']['csv_escaped']               = '\\';

$cfg['Export']['csv_terminated']            = 'AUTO';

$cfg['Export']['excel_columns']             = FALSE;

$cfg['Export']['excel_null']                = 'NULL';

$cfg['Export']['excel_edition']             = 'win'; // win/mac

$cfg['Export']['latex_structure']           = TRUE;

$cfg['Export']['latex_data']                = TRUE;

$cfg['Export']['latex_columns']             = TRUE;

$cfg['Export']['latex_relation']            = TRUE;

$cfg['Export']['latex_comments']            = TRUE;

$cfg['Export']['latex_mime']                = TRUE;

$cfg['Export']['latex_null']                = '\textit{NULL}';

$cfg['Export']['latex_caption']             = TRUE;

$cfg['Export']['latex_data_label']          = 'tab:__TABLE__-data';

$cfg['Export']['latex_structure_label']     = 'tab:__TABLE__-structure';

$cfg['Export']['sql_structure']             = TRUE;

$cfg['Export']['sql_data']                  = TRUE;

$cfg['Export']['sql_disable_fk']            = FALSE;

$cfg['Export']['sql_use_transaction']       = FALSE;

$cfg['Export']['sql_drop_database']         = FALSE;

$cfg['Export']['sql_drop_table']            = FALSE;

$cfg['Export']['sql_if_not_exists']         = FALSE;

$cfg['Export']['sql_auto_increment']        = TRUE;

$cfg['Export']['sql_backquotes']            = TRUE;

$cfg['Export']['sql_dates']                 = FALSE;

$cfg['Export']['sql_relation']              = FALSE;

$cfg['Export']['sql_columns']               = FALSE;

$cfg['Export']['sql_delayed']               = FALSE;

$cfg['Export']['sql_ignore']                = FALSE;

$cfg['Export']['sql_hex_for_binary']        = TRUE;

$cfg['Export']['sql_type']                  = 'insert'; // insert/update/replace

$cfg['Export']['sql_extended']              = FALSE;

$cfg['Export']['sql_comments']              = FALSE;

$cfg['Export']['sql_mime']                  = FALSE;

$cfg['Export']['sql_header_comment']        = ''; // \n is replaced by new line

/**

 * Link to the official MySQL documentation.

 * Be sure to include no trailing slash on the path.

 * See http://dev.mysql.com/doc/ for more information

 * about MySQL manuals and their types.

 */

$cfg['MySQLManualBase'] = 'http://dev.mysql.com/doc/mysql/en';

/**

 * Type of MySQL documentation:

 *   old        - old style used in phpMyAdmin 2.3.0 and sooner

 *   searchable - "Searchable, with user comments"

 *   chapters   - "HTML, one page per chapter"

 *   big        - "HTML, all on one page"

 *   none       - do not show documentation links

 */

$cfg['MySQLManualType'] = 'searchable';

/**

 * PDF options

 */

$cfg['PDFPageSizes']        = array('A3', 'A4', 'A5', 'letter', 'legal');

$cfg['PDFDefaultPageSize']  = 'A4';

/**

 * Language and charset conversion settings

 */

// Default language to use, if not browser-defined or user-defined

$cfg['DefaultLang'] = 'en-iso-8859-1';

// Force: always use this language - must be defined in

//        libraries/select_lang.lib.php

// $cfg['Lang']     = 'en-iso-8859-1';

// Default charset to use for recoding of MySQL queries, does not take

// any effect when charsets recoding is switched off by

// $cfg['AllowAnywhereRecoding'] or in language file

// (see $cfg['AvailableCharsets'] to possible choices, you can add your own)

$cfg['DefaultCharset'] = 'iso-8859-1';

// Allow charset recoding of MySQL queries, must be also enabled in language

// file to make harder using other language files than unicode.

// Default value is FALSE to avoid problems on servers without the iconv

// extension and where dl() is not supported

$cfg['AllowAnywhereRecoding'] = FALSE;

// You can select here which functions will be used for charset conversion.

// Possible values are:

//      auto   - automatically use available one (first is tested iconv, then

//               recode)

//      iconv  - use iconv or libiconv functions

//      recode - use recode_string function

$cfg['RecodingEngine'] = 'auto';

// Specify some parameters for iconv used in charset conversion. See iconv

// documentation for details:

// http://www.gnu.org/software/libiconv/documentation/libiconv/iconv_open.3.html

$cfg['IconvExtraParams'] = '';

// Available charsets for MySQL conversion. currently contains all which could

// be found in lang/* files and few more.

// Charsets will be shown in same order as here listed, so if you frequently

// use some of these move them to the top.

$cfg['AvailableCharsets'] = array(

    'iso-8859-1',

    'iso-8859-2',

    'iso-8859-3',

    'iso-8859-4',

    'iso-8859-5',

    'iso-8859-6',

    'iso-8859-7',

    'iso-8859-8',

    'iso-8859-9',

    'iso-8859-10',

    'iso-8859-11',

    'iso-8859-12',

    'iso-8859-13',

    'iso-8859-14',

    'iso-8859-15',

    'windows-1250',

    'windows-1251',

    'windows-1252',

    'windows-1256',

    'windows-1257',

    'koi8-r',

    'big5',

    'gb2312',

    'utf-8',

    'utf-7',

    'x-user-defined',

    'euc-jp',

    'ks_c_5601-1987',

    'tis-620',

    'SHIFT_JIS'

);

/**

 * Customization & design

 *

 * The graphical settings are now located in themes/themename/layout.inc.php

 */

$cfg['LeftPointerEnable']   = TRUE;         // enable the left panel pointer

                                            // (used when LeftFrameLight is FALSE)

                                            // see also LeftPointerColor

                                            // in layout.inc.php

$cfg['BrowsePointerEnable'] = TRUE;        // enable the browse pointer

                                            // see also BrowsePointerColor

                                            // in layout.inc.php

$cfg['BrowseMarkerEnable'] = TRUE;         // enable the browse marker

                                            // see also BrowseMarkerColor

                                            // in layout.inc.php

$cfg['TextareaCols']        = 40;           // textarea size (columns) in edit mode

                                            // (this value will be emphasized (*2) for sql

                                            // query textareas and (*1.25) for query window)

$cfg['TextareaRows']        = 7;            // textarea size (rows) in edit mode

$cfg['LongtextDoubleTextarea'] = TRUE;      // double size of textarea size for longtext fields

$cfg['TextareaAutoSelect']  = TRUE;         // autoselect when clicking in the textarea of the querybox

$cfg['CharTextareaCols']    = 40;           // textarea size (columns) for CHAR/VARCHAR

$cfg['CharTextareaRows']    = 2;            // textarea size (rows) for CHAR/VARCHAR

$cfg['CtrlArrowsMoving']    = TRUE;         // Enable Ctrl+Arrows moving between fields when editing?

$cfg['LimitChars']          = 50;           // Max field data length in browse mode for all non-numeric fields

$cfg['ModifyDeleteAtLeft']  = TRUE;         // show edit/delete links on left side of browse

                                            // (or at the top with vertical browse)

$cfg['ModifyDeleteAtRight'] = FALSE;        // show edit/delete links on right side of browse

                                            // (or at the bottom with vertical browse)

$cfg['DefaultDisplay']      = 'horizontal'; // default display direction

                                            // (horizontal|vertical|horizontalflipped)

$cfg['DefaultPropDisplay']  = 'horizontal'; // default display direction for altering/

                                            // creating columns (tbl_properties)

                                            // (horizontal|vertical)

$cfg['HeaderFlipType']      = 'css';        // table-header rotation via faking or css? (css|fake)

                                            // NOTE: CSS only works in IE browsers!

$cfg['ShowBrowseComments']  = TRUE;         // shows stored relation-comments in 'browse' mode.

$cfg['ShowPropertyComments']= TRUE;         // shows stored relation-comments in 'table property' mode.

$cfg['RepeatCells']         = 100;          // repeat header names every X cells? (0 = deactivate)

$cfg['QueryFrame']          = TRUE;         // displays a link or icon in the left frame to open the querybox, and activates the querybox when clicking on [Edit] on the results page.

$cfg['QueryFrameJS']        = TRUE;         // whether to use JavaScript functions for opening a new window for SQL commands.

                                            // if set to 'false', the target of the querybox is always the right frame.

$cfg['QueryWindowWidth']    = 550;          // Width of Query window

$cfg['QueryWindowHeight']   = 310;          // Height of Query window

$cfg['QueryHistoryDB']      = FALSE;         // Set to TRUE if you want DB-based query history.

                                            // If FALSE, this utilizes JS-routines to display

                                            // query history (lost by window close)

$cfg['QueryWindowDefTab']   = 'sql';        // which tab to display in the querywindow on startup

                                            // (sql|files|history|full)

$cfg['QueryHistoryMax']     = 25;           // When using DB-based query history, how many entries

                                            // should be kept?

$cfg['BrowseMIME']          = TRUE;         // Use MIME-Types (stored in column comments table) for

$cfg['MaxExactCount']       = 20000;        // When approximate count < this, PMA will get exact count for

                                            // table rows.

$cfg['WYSIWYG-PDF']         = TRUE;         // Utilize DHTML/JS capabilities to allow WYSIWYG editing of

                                            // the PDF page editor. Requires an IE6/Mozilla based browser.

$cfg['NaturalOrder']        = TRUE;         // Sort table and database in natural order

//-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

// custom-setup by mkkeck: 2004-05-04

//    some specials for new icons and scrollings

// FIXME:

// 2004-05-08 rabus: We need to rearrange these variables.

$cfg['ShowHttpHostTitle']   = TRUE;            // show HttpHost in browsers window title (true|false)?

$cfg['SetHttpHostTitle']    = '';              // if ShowHttpHostTitle=true, please set your host (server)

                                             // or an other string, wich should be shown in browsers window title.

                                             // If not set (or empty), the PMA will get your real Host-Adress.

$cfg['ErrorIconic']          = TRUE;    // show some icons for warnings, errors and informations (true|false)?

$cfg['MainPageIconic']       = TRUE;    // show icons in list on main page, on right panel top menu (server db table)  and on menu tabs (true|false)?

$cfg['ReplaceHelpImg']       = TRUE;    // show help button instead of strDocumentation (true|false)?

// theme manager

$cfg['ThemePath']           = './themes';    // using themes manager please set up here the path to 'themes'

                                             // else leave empty

$cfg['ThemeManager']        = TRUE;          // if you want to use selectable themes and if ThemesPath not empty

                                             // set it to true, else set it to false (default is false);

$cfg['ThemeDefault']        = 'original';         // set up default theme, if ThemePath not empty

                                             // you can set up here an valid path to themes or 'original' for

                                             // the original pma-theme

//-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

/**

 * Default queries

 * %d will be replaced by the database name.

 * %t will be replaced by the table name.

 * %f will be replaced by a list of field names.

 * (%t and %f only applies to DefaultQueryTable)

 */

$cfg['DefaultQueryTable']    = 'SELECT * FROM %t WHERE 1';

$cfg['DefaultQueryDatabase'] = '';

/**

 * SQL Query box settings

 * These are the links display in all of the SQL Query boxes

 */

$cfg['SQLQuery']['Edit']      = TRUE;       // Edit link to change a query

$cfg['SQLQuery']['Explain']   = TRUE;       // EXPLAIN on SELECT queries

$cfg['SQLQuery']['ShowAsPHP'] = TRUE;       // Wrap a query in PHP

$cfg['SQLQuery']['Validate']  = FALSE;      // Validate a query (see $cfg['SQLValidator'] as well)

$cfg['SQLQuery']['Refresh']   = TRUE;       // Refresh the results page

/**

 * Webserver upload/save/import directories

 */

$cfg['UploadDir']             = '';         // Directory for uploaded files that can be executed by

                                            // phpMyAdmin. For example './upload'. Leave empty for

                                            // no upload directory support

$cfg['SaveDir']               = '';         // Directory where phpMyAdmin can save exported data on

                                            // server. For example './save'. Leave empty for no save

                                            // directory support.

$cfg['docSQLDir']             = '';         // Directory for docSQL imports, phpMyAdmin can import

                                            // docSQL files from that directory. For example

                                            // './docSQL'. Leave empty for no docSQL import support.

$cfg['TempDir']               = '';         // Directory where phpMyAdmin can save temporary files.

                                            // This is needed for MS Excel export, see documentation

                                            // how to enable that.

/**

 * Misc. settings

 */

$cfg['GD2Available']          = 'auto';     // Is GD >= 2 available? Set to yes/no/auto. 'auto'

                                            // does autodetection, which is a bit expensive for

                                            // php < 4.3.0, but it is the only safe vay how to

                                            // determine GD version.

/**

 * SQL Parser Settings

 */

$cfg['SQP']['fmtType']      = 'html';       // Pretty-printing style to use on queries (html, text, none)

$cfg['SQP']['fmtInd']       = '1';          // Amount to indent each level (floats ok)

$cfg['SQP']['fmtIndUnit']   = 'em';         // Units for indenting each level (CSS Types - {em,px,pt})

// The graphical settings are now located in themes/themename/layout.inc.php

/**

 * If you wish to use the SQL Validator service, you should be

 * aware of the following:

 * All SQL statements are stored anonymously for statistical purposes.

 * Mimer SQL Validator, Copyright 2002 Upright Database Technology.

 * All rights reserved.

 */

$cfg['SQLValidator']['use']      = FALSE;   // Make the SQL Validator available

$cfg['SQLValidator']['username'] = '';      // If you have a custom username, specify it here (defaults to anonymous)

$cfg['SQLValidator']['password'] = '';      // Password for username

/**

 * Developers ONLY!

 * To use the following, please install the DBG extension from http://dd.cron.ru/dbg/

 */

$cfg['DBG']['enable'] = FALSE;              // Make the DBG stuff available

$cfg['DBG']['profile']['enable'] = FALSE;   // Produce profiling results of PHP

$cfg['DBG']['profile']['threshold'] = 0.5;  // Threshold of long running code to display

                                            // Anything below the threshold is not displayed

/**

 * MySQL settings

 */

// Column types;

// varchar, tinyint, text and date are listed first, based on estimated popularity

$cfg['ColumnTypes'] = array(

   'VARCHAR',

   'TINYINT',

   'TEXT',

   'DATE',

   'SMALLINT',

   'MEDIUMINT',

   'INT',

   'BIGINT',

   'FLOAT',

   'DOUBLE',

   'DECIMAL',

   'DATETIME',

   'TIMESTAMP',

   'TIME',

   'YEAR',

   'CHAR',

   'TINYBLOB',

   'TINYTEXT',

   'BLOB',

   'MEDIUMBLOB',

   'MEDIUMTEXT',

   'LONGBLOB',

   'LONGTEXT',

   'ENUM',

   'SET'

);

// Attributes

$cfg['AttributeTypes'] = array(

   '',

   'BINARY',

   'UNSIGNED',

   'UNSIGNED ZEROFILL'

);

// Available functions

if ($cfg['ShowFunctionFields']) {

    $cfg['Functions'] = array(

       'ASCII',

       'CHAR',

       'SOUNDEX',

       'LCASE',

       'UCASE',

       'NOW',

       'PASSWORD',

       'MD5',

       'SHA1',

       'ENCRYPT',

       'RAND',

       'LAST_INSERT_ID',

       'COUNT',

       'AVG',

       'SUM',

       'CURDATE',

       'CURTIME',

       'FROM_DAYS',

       'FROM_UNIXTIME',

       'PERIOD_ADD',

       'PERIOD_DIFF',

       'TO_DAYS',

       'UNIX_TIMESTAMP',

       'USER',

       'WEEKDAY',

       'CONCAT'

    );

    // Which column types will be mapped to which Group?

    $cfg['RestrictColumnTypes'] = array(

       'VARCHAR'      => 'FUNC_CHAR',

       'TINYINT'      => 'FUNC_NUMBER',

       'TEXT'         => 'FUNC_CHAR',

       'DATE'         => 'FUNC_DATE',

       'SMALLINT'     => 'FUNC_NUMBER',

       'MEDIUMINT'    => 'FUNC_NUMBER',

       'INT'          => 'FUNC_NUMBER',

       'BIGINT'       => 'FUNC_NUMBER',

       'FLOAT'        => 'FUNC_NUMBER',

       'DOUBLE'       => 'FUNC_NUMBER',

       'DECIMAL'      => 'FUNC_NUMBER',

       'DATETIME'     => 'FUNC_DATE',

       'TIMESTAMP'    => 'FUNC_DATE',

       'TIME'         => 'FUNC_DATE',

       'YEAR'         => 'FUNC_DATE',

       'CHAR'         => 'FUNC_CHAR',

       'TINYBLOB'     => 'FUNC_CHAR',

       'TINYTEXT'     => 'FUNC_CHAR',

       'BLOB'         => 'FUNC_CHAR',

       'MEDIUMBLOB'   => 'FUNC_CHAR',

       'MEDIUMTEXT'   => 'FUNC_CHAR',

       'LONGBLOB'     => 'FUNC_CHAR',

       'LONGTEXT'     => 'FUNC_CHAR',

       'ENUM'         => '',

       'SET'          => ''

    );

    // Map above defined groups to any function

    $cfg['RestrictFunctions'] = array(

        'FUNC_CHAR'   => array(

            'ASCII',

            'CHAR',

            'SOUNDEX',

            'LCASE',

            'UCASE',

            'PASSWORD',

            'MD5',

            'SHA1',

            'ENCRYPT',

            'LAST_INSERT_ID',

            'USER',

            'CONCAT'

        ),

        'FUNC_DATE'   => array(

            'NOW',

            'CURDATE',

            'CURTIME',

            'FROM_DAYS',

            'FROM_UNIXTIME',

            'PERIOD_ADD',

            'PERIOD_DIFF',

            'TO_DAYS',

            'UNIX_TIMESTAMP',

            'WEEKDAY'

        ),

        'FUNC_NUMBER' => array(

            'ASCII',

            'CHAR',

            'MD5',

            'SHA1',

            'ENCRYPT',

            'RAND',

            'LAST_INSERT_ID',

            'COUNT',

            'AVG',

            'SUM'

        )

    );

    // Default functions for above defined groups

    $cfg['DefaultFunctions'] = array(

        'FUNC_CHAR'         => '',

        'FUNC_DATE'         => '',

        'FUNC_NUMBER'       => '',

        'first_timestamp'   => 'NOW'

    );

} // end if

// Search operators

$cfg['NumOperators'] = array(

   '=',

   '>',

   '>=',

   '<',

   '<=',

   '!=',

   'LIKE',

   'NOT LIKE'

);

$cfg['TextOperators'] = array(

   'LIKE',

   'LIKE %...%',

   'NOT LIKE',

   '=',

   '!=',

   'REGEXP',

   'NOT REGEXP'

);

$cfg['EnumOperators'] = array(

   '=',

   '!='

);

$cfg['NullOperators'] = array(

   'IS NULL',

   'IS NOT NULL'

);

$cfg['UnaryOperators'] = array(

   'IS NULL'     => 1,

   'IS NOT NULL' => 1

);

/**

 * Unset magic_quotes_runtime - do not change!

 */

set_magic_quotes_runtime(0);

/**

 * File Revision - do not change either!

 */

$cfg['FileRevision'] = '$Revision: 2.41 $';

?>
```

Please if any can help me... I will be very pleased.

Lot of thanks.Last edited by MAST on Sat Dec 31, 2005 7:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Hi.

Are you using vhosts? Since the emerge --update world included an update to phpmyadmin did you remember to install the new version?

----------

## MAST

No, I'm using apache withouth vhosts... 

 *Quote:*   

> Since the emerge --update world included an update to phpmyadmin did you remember to install the new version?

 

mmm I don't understand it... 

emerge --update world, updates my version of phpmyadmin from 2.7.0_p1 to  2.7.0_p2. Next, I returned to 2.7.0_p1 for the problem but nothing...

----------

## jmbsvicetto

My comment was directed to the use of vhosts. If you used vhosts, you would need to run the webapp-config tool to install the new version into the server. Since you don't use vhosts, the emerge script calls the tool automatically.

Have you checked that it isn't a problem of compatibility with the installed php version?

----------

## MAST

Yes, yerterday morning worked perfectly and by night no. I downgraded the version to 2.7.0_p1 (that worked in the morning) but no luck. Is not a version problem  :Sad: 

I think that is a problem with the configuration files, I think I have modify something that now is wrong, but I don't know....

Lot of thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## jmbsvicetto

If you're using etc-update to update your config files, I suggest you start using dispatch-conf, as it will keep old copies of the config files. That way, you can "revert" back, or at least have a "quick look" at the previous config.

----------

## MAST

Finally I solved it by unmerging phpmyadmin (previously moving the config.inc.php to root dir). This unmerged 3 installed versions and next I emerged another time phpmyadmin. Next I moved config.inc.php from root dir to /var/www/localhost/htdocs/phpmyadmin and now all works correctly. Lot of thx jmbsvicetto for your help.

----------

